

Ask HN: Surface area of the Earth/Earth's population = How much space each? - wheresclark


======
malanj
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=land+area+of+earth+%2F...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=land+area+of+earth+%2F+world+population)

~~~
wheresclark
Fantastic. Thanks! This is a scarily small area per person.

~~~
officialjunk
how much space do you need? ~225k sq ft seems like more than adequate to have
a mansion and a farm... it's about 3.9 american football fields in area.

~~~
wheresclark
I wasn't meaning small in terms of liveable area. I was just thinking how
people generally imagine the planet to be this near infinite area, but really,
we each only have a tiny patch of space to look after.

------
jgeorge
5 acres per person seems like a lot of space to me, but if you take into
account how much of the earth's surface area is uninhabitable or at least
difficult to inhabit there's probably a lot less practical space per person.

Knowing my luck my 5 sq mi would be in the middle of the Sahara or one of the
Cook Islands or somewhere 6 zillion miles from anywhere else. :)

